# SLAP ammunition for cal 50



## archade (Feb 26, 2010)

Dear snipers

Currently overseas in the vicinity of US army unit, I discovered with my sniper team the slap ammunition in cal 50. I decided to test it with my PGM HECATE II and it works very well.
I would like to know if anybody has already think to use it in a sniper way? And if not what could be the reason.
I was told about the wreckage of the gun at long time but The guy wasn't able to say if it was because of the round or the sabot.

We have tested it a different ranges in order to set a chart but I ran out of rounds before I finish ( my unit is not issued with...)

Thanks for your time and sorry for the english level
Respectfully

Archade


----------



## P. Beck (Feb 26, 2010)

Just keep in mind that the round originally came out of a USMC program to extend the effective range of the M2 HB against light armor (BMP, BTR, etc.).
Though expensive (about $7.50 per round) it's not necessarily optimal for a sniper rifle, accuracy wise.

The program also produced a 7.62 SLAP round that was not as successful due to sabots breaking up in the barrel and penetrators going sideways in the bore, destroying the barrel.  But that was only the 7.62 version.  I have not heard of anyone destroying their barrel with the .50 version.

My first tour, I de-linked some rounds and worked up range and penetration data for the Barrett.  I kept some available for contingencies, but in the end I never actually ended up finding anything worth using it on.

Our TACP was usually just too quick for me.  By the time I'd say to myself, "Hey, you know what? I bet I could hit that with the Barrett.", get the rifle uncased, get set up and ready to fire, I'd hear him telling somebody upstairs that they were "cleared hot" and that would be the end of that.  Hardly worth the effort.

Might be good medicine for VBIED's at a checkpoint. It would go through a Toyota Corolla length-wise without slowing down.

Good luck.


----------



## 7point62 (Feb 26, 2010)

I've fired API out of my M82 and aside from barrel fouling haven't encountered any problems. Why a sabot AP? What's the advantage over API? Velocity?


----------



## archade (Feb 27, 2010)

In fact, I don't expect anything about this ammunition because I don't know it. But the result on armor is quite impressive at longe range. My first concern here is to knock somebody behind an adobe wall. So I'm looking for the magic round who could go through this.
The velocity of the SLPA is higher than the API ( 4000 vs 3000 I think), I 'm waiting for nother box a SLAP in order to test it on adobe walls to see the effectiveness.
Maybe it could be useful againt vehicule without injuring too badly people inside like with an API. If you can catch it on flank, maybe you could go through the engine without burst. It is just a thought (yes I know I'm in the "heart and mind" concept   ).


----------



## ARS-031 (May 1, 2010)

Its a bit late, but Ive got ballistic charts for SLAP if you could use them. Charts are for a TAC50, but the more numbers to reference the better. Might get you closer and save some ammo at the range if its something you have in limited quantities.


----------



## KBar666 (May 1, 2010)

What is SLAP ammo?


----------



## 8'Duece (May 1, 2010)

KBar666 said:


> What is SLAP ammo?



Saboted Light Armor Penetrator (SLAP)  

7.62 and .50 BMG


----------



## KBar666 (May 2, 2010)

8'Duece said:


> Saboted Light Armor Penetrator (SLAP)
> 
> 7.62 and .50 BMG



Thanks.


----------



## Teufel (May 2, 2010)

archade said:


> Maybe it could be useful againt vehicule without injuring too badly people inside like with an API. If you can catch it on flank, maybe you could go through the engine without burst. It is just a thought (yes I know I'm in the "heart and mind" concept   ).



API, ball, trust me if you hit someone in a vehicle with 50 caliber anything they are going to be seriously injured.  OF course that is what ROE and escalation of force are for.  If aa suspicious vehicle continues to blatantly disregard the numerous steps you need to do to be cleared "weapons free" well that's just too bad for everyone inside the vehicle.  I have never used the barrett in that kind of situation though, we normally defaulted to his bigger brother the M2.

My guys never fired anything other than Raufus through an M107/M82.  I have heard that the plastic shoe that goes around the penetrator can gunk up the barrel of the barrett.


----------



## Ole (May 3, 2010)

I have heard of a Army sniper in Afghanistan that used Mk.211 Raufoss rounds in his M82 rifle to assist Marine infantrymen while fighting the Taliban, so some snipers use it, but if you use this round on any light armored vehicle the people inside definantly won't be ok.


----------



## archade (May 10, 2010)

My guys never fired anything other than Raufus through an M107/M82.  I have heard that the plastic shoe that goes around the penetrator can gunk up the barrel of the barrett.[/QUOTE]

Yeah I ve heard about this barrel problem. I shot one hundred 50 SLAP rounds. at the end of the range, the barrel has checked by a specialist and nothing has been found. May be I didn't shoot a lot. I gonna try with the chart of ARS 031.
thanks for sharing.
There will be a sniper meeting in FOB MF in RC-E in may the 16th and another one 20 or 21th. If you are interested in, let me drop a pm.


----------



## Teufel (May 10, 2010)

Ole said:


> I have heard of a Army sniper in Afghanistan that used Mk.211 Raufoss rounds in his M82 rifle to assist Marine infantrymen while fighting the Taliban, so some snipers use it, but if you use this round on any light armored vehicle the people inside definantly won't be ok.


 
When I was in high school I heard about an Army Sniper that used Mk 211 Raufoss rounds in his M82 rifle to shoot the devil during a rock off and banished the devil back to hell.


----------

